# Bacon!!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

IMG_4653.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 15, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

Cob!!!!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cob!!!!!



Agreed!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Cob!!!!!


Oh yes, especially at Tractor Supply's price.

T


----------



## driedstick (Jan 19, 2017)

So cob it is for my first batch in about a week or so when it come out of the smoker 

DS


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Oh yes, especially at Tractor Supply's price.
> 
> T



Agreed.  9 something for 40 lbs.


----------



## bladeguy (Jan 19, 2017)

Hickory.....never did cob, but you all have me curious. Tractor Supply is only about 3 miles away. How would you describe cob? More like hickory, oak, cherry, apple? Or is it unique in its profile?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 19, 2017)

My take is like a sweet oak flavor.

I use alot of oak.  The cob add a sweetness to it.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 27, 2017)

Go to Tractor Supply and ask for Best Cob horse bedding.  40 lb. bag.  Rated 100% corn cob pelletized with no fillers, great to smoke with!  Sweeter than hardwood smoke.  I mix up half'n'half Pitmasters and corn cob pellets.


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> Go to Tractor Supply and ask for Best Cob horse bedding.  40 lb. bag.  Rated 100% corn cob pelletized with no fillers, great to smoke with!  Sweeter than hardwood smoke.  I mix up half'n'half Pitmasters and corn cob pellets.


I agree that is one sweet deal,for a sweet smoke LOL

I had to use the SKU # when I went to get them,thanks again for that post

Richie


----------

